
Tesla won the self-driving car war, they just aren’t telling us - mhb
https://www.cringely.com/2020/09/17/tesla-won-the-self-driving-car-war-they-just-arent-telling-us/
======
2rsf
The article takes big leap of faiths and makes unsupported assumptions, the
little we do know suggests that things are not so bright, for example this guy
[1].

Tesla collects a lot of data but nobody outside of Tesla knows if they are
doing anything meaningful with it.

[1]
[https://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=38...](https://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3862643&userid=20544)

~~~
socialdemocrat
What I struggle to comprehend is how a company running things in such a crazy
fashion manage to beat everyone. Why can’t somebody else do what they do but
follow same management and development practices while doing it?

At times I wonder if anyone actually does thinks properly. I think I have only
worked once in a place where everything seemed to have been done in a fairly
solid fashion.

